# kernel-2.6.19 problem

## divined

Hello everybody

  I`m running Gentoo Linux on my VIA based motherboard sometime now. I have got a SATA HD and had compiled support for it in the 2.6.18-r6 kernel I had been using. When I installed the latest kernel today and rebooted the boot loader complained it could not find the /dev/sda3 device and couldn`t boot. 

  Searching through the kernel options I could not find any VIA SATA support under the new kernel. Has this option been moved someplace else?

George Papadopoulos

----------

## jtp755

i believe it is under Device Drivers -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA -> ATA device Support -> VIA SATA support

hope this helps...it was from a gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r3

----------

## d2_racing

You need to remove your section ATAPI and use the new PATA-SATA section, because this new section is the new unification of the /hda and /sda.

Everything hdx will become sdx except for the CD-ROM and DVD-ROM. I think that srx.

----------

## JohnerH

 *jtp755 wrote:*   

> i believe it is under Device Drivers -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA -> ATA device Support -> VIA SATA support
> 
> hope this helps...it was from a gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r3

 

That worked for me....

 cheers...

----------

## divined

thanks. that was exactly it. Guess I should have run make oldconfig first.

----------

## ollonois

I have a problem with the new sata section in the kernel.

I have 2 sata disks and a sata dvd burner on a Intel P965 Board.

I have enabled the sata driver in kernel and disabled atapi section. The 2 disks were found but not the dvd.

----------

## d2_racing

For you DVD, you need to enable the DVD SCSI...

Use this config for exemple :

```

# 

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

# 

# CONFIG_IDE is not set 

# 

# SCSI device support 

# 

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set 

# 

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set 

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set 

# 

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs 

# 

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set 

# 

# SCSI Transports 

# 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set 

# 

# SCSI low-level drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set 

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set 

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set 

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers 

# 

CONFIG_ATA=y 

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set 

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y 

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set 

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set 

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set 

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y 

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set 

```

----------

